

Galaxy Nexus doesn't support USB mass storage - eren-tantekin
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/mg14z/whoa_whoa_ics_doesnt_support_usb_mass_storage/

======
MrBuddyCasino
It still doesn't state if I can plug in a USB stick and watch a movie from
that (usb host mode). 16GB is very limited, and only the LTE version is
available with 32GB.

------
pasbesoin
Informative, authoritative (?) comment on that thread:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/mg14z/whoa_whoa_ics...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/mg14z/whoa_whoa_ics_doesnt_support_usb_mass_storage/c30q93p)

